# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Cili këngëtar shqiptar është më i sukseshmi?!

## dibrani2006

Shikoi shume tema me kengetare qe i adhuroni por desha te di cili kengetar Shqipetar eshte me VIP, ose qe i ka pushtuar te gjitha mediat apo radiot Shqietare ne Shqiperi dhe neper trevat Shqipetare me nje fjale cili kengetare Shqipetare eshte me i adhuruar apo me fame.

----------


## dibrani2006

Ja po e them une nje dhe ajo eshte  TUNA

----------


## IL__SANTO

Vace Zela derman

----------


## Marinela_Greqi

*elsa Lila,vaqe Zela*

----------


## dibrani2006

Une flas per tash dhe nuk flas ne kohen e enverit or derman edhe ELSA LILA por TUNA eshte 1



ESHTE FOLUR ME SE SHUMTI PER TUNEN KUDO NEPER MEDIAT SHQIPETARE.

----------


## megiru

me pelqen shume BESA

----------


## Ligesia

Ritfolk, te qeteson shpirtin sidomos kur vjen i lodhur nga puna dhe do pak shqip.

----------


## rabija

Nga muzika popullore Ilir Shaqiri dhe nga muzika  argetuese kryeson Edona Llalloshi.

----------


## oliinter

Elsa lila eshte numri nje per shqiptaret.

pastaj per muzike made in BBF TV vendin e pare  e mba sinon hoxha  :uahaha:  

muzike shqip kendon shume mire dhe grupi ELITA 5 qe jane bitellsat shqiptare.

----------


## BaBa

*Vace Zela* *Eshte Kengetarja me sukseshme  Shqipetare* *.!!!!*

*Moderrnizimi ka ber qe kengetaret qe dalin ne  ditet e sotme meren nga pyelli dhe bejn album leku e hedh ujin perpjete ne kohe te vace zela  ka qen me merite jo me leke !!!*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## koder kiss

vace  zela   mreteresha  e muzikes shqiptare dhe muzika dhe kenget e saj jane te pa arritshme nga kengetaret e sotshem CFARE ESHTE AJO TUNA CA TUN AJO  
nuk eshte muzika vetem me tun  po muzika eshte ndjenje e lindur me te dhe jo e fituar qe jo cdo kujt ja fal jeta 

kur degjoj kengen   Djali Dhe shiu .......  une vdes fare
 ja binte shiu  pike pike
bie mbi gjethe pa pushim 

ja me duket djali vajzen e ndaloi 
po per cudi nuk din se nga t'ia  filloj
binte shi dhe ai se vinte re aspak
dhe per cudi as ombrellen nuk e kishte hap

si ato kengetaret e sotem behem edhe une edhe me i mire

----------


## Buli_3

Inva Mula, patjeter

----------


## kumbulla

Jane disa rryma te muzikes ndaj duhej theksuar per muziken e lehte shqiptare se Inva Mula i perket nje rryme tjeter ku eshte me e mira, *Vace Zela eshte the best per muziken e lehte.*

----------


## GoXiLLa

*te flasim me fakte edhe pse esht per te ardhur keq me i preferuari jo per mua po per shumicen albumet me te shitura jan te Sinan Hoxhes esht per te ardhur keq po cti bosh ai esht kengetari me i sukseshen gjer tashi turp shum turp car ti bosh kot nuk thon raliteti esht i hidhur*

----------


## miki_al2001

akoma se kuptoni se nr 1.eshte ardit gjebrea.
sa here ka marre pjese ka marre vendin e pare.pas tij vjen elsa lila,ilir shaqiri, po jo tuna hahaha.

----------


## Kandili 1

Per me te suksesshem ne kuptimin financiar nuk e di, por per vesh e per
te embelsue shpirtin jane: Vaqe Zela,Shkurte Fejza dhe Bukurie Taipi.

----------


## Zevzeku

Nese flasim per kengetar/e te kohes sone,gjykuar sipas filozofise se ndertimit te nje karriere,thyerje te tabuve,pastaj numer publiku dhe albumesh te shitura,paraqitje ne media,padyshim ne mendje vjen Adelina Ismaili.Mund te mohohet nga kushdo (gje qe eshte normale),por automatikisht demantin e rrexojne faktet qe u permenden me lart,flas per popullaritetin e nje vajze e cila kudo qe ka shqiptar eshte e njohur.
ADELINA.

----------


## mbreta

Nexhmie Pagarusha, Sabri Fejzullahu, Ardit Gjebrea.

----------


## Bl3ri

Emer me i permendur gjithmone ka qen dhe do te jete Adelina Ismajliiiiiii

----------


## Juventus

Mahmut Ferati, Remzije Osmani.....-muzikes popullore,...

----------

